# swapping parts on polaris's????



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

does anybody know if a pipe from a 2005 sportsman 600 will bolt up to a 2007 sportsman 500 ho?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I had to guess I'd say no... but I dont know for certain.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

ive looked on a few sites and i cant tell the diff in the bikes, other than engine. im tryin to get a hmf, but they dont make them for 500's that i have found. they make one for the 600 is the reason i brought it up.


----------

